

BlackBerry is Bust - dabeeeenster
http://www.solidstategroup.com/page/4736/blackberry-is-bust

======
serge2k
It hjas email as of this morning.

and official support for a decent amount of android apps. The problem right
now is devs aren't willing to support it becase of a lack of users. Users
aren't willint to support it because it has poor app support.

If they could get a few of the big apps (netflix, skype, etc...) to come over
that would probably help a bit.

------
untog
Not surprising. But it's worth pointing out that Apple's approval process is
often just as unhelpful- it's just that people put up with it because the
stakes are higher.

Blackberry needs to be better because it needs developers- Apple doesn't.

~~~
dabeeeenster
What I find incredible is the error report. How am I expected to fix it?!? You
would have thought they would put more effort into helping developers out...

